

JackDB – Query and analyze any database in the cloud, right in your web browser - sehrope
http://www.jackdb.com/

======
duaneb
I wouldn't ever use this without an enterprise (self hosted) option, it
involves giving a third party my security credentials.

~~~
guyht
This is also the big killer for me. Its nice that they are open about their
security
[http://www.jackdb.com/legal/security.html](http://www.jackdb.com/legal/security.html)
, but this wont help one bit if a production server gets compromised.

------
jdp
I like the idea behind this, right now I query against a few disparate data
sources (and platforms) and a unified interface would be nice. I use
BigQuery[0] a lot and would hope to see it integrated into JackDB in the
future, or even make it so that BigQuery is obviated. A big use case for me is
loading a bunch of disparate datasets into BigQuery and then querying across
them. Are there any result or export row limits on the enterprise plan? I also
had high hopes for Induction[1] but it looks like abandonware now.

[0]:
[https://developers.google.com/bigquery/](https://developers.google.com/bigquery/)
[1]: [http://inductionapp.com/](http://inductionapp.com/)

~~~
sehrope
Thanks. Part of the inspiration came from my personal experience of dealing
with many data sources (type and quantity) and wanting a single clean
interface to all of them.

We're looking into adding both BigQuery and Google Cloud SQL integration. The
latter should be out pretty soon.

------
dubcanada
I don't understand why you would ever pay for this? If you need a web based
database gui, what's wrong with the hundreds of free versions? And it comes
free with the non scary part of giving someone else your database access.

~~~
sehrope
Founder here ... there's plenty of reasons why.

> I don't understand why you would ever pay for this?

One big one is ease of use and convenience. If you're using a cloud database
(Heroku Postgres, Amazon RDS, etc) then JackDB is the fastest and easiest way
to start running queries. With Heroku in particular we have OAuth integration
so you can list your data sources and connect in just a couple mouse clicks.

Add to that additional features like never losing your work (close the
browser, reopen it, and keep scrolling your query), sharing SQL among your
team, and a full audit trail of all activity and you have a product that
people will (and do) pay for.

> If you need a web based database gui, what's wrong with the hundreds of free
> versions?

Obviously I might be a bit biased but I think JackDB is the best database GUI
there is. We've been using it ourselves to develop JackDB for quite a while
now (i.e. dog fooding).

> And it comes free with the non scary part of giving someone else your
> database access.

Security is a big deal and there is definitely a trust factor involved in
using something like this ( _or more generally any other cloud data service_
). We try to be as open as possible about how we handle security and crypto on
our site.

Still though, when you consider that the vast majority of people using it are
already outsourcing the maintenance of their database to a cloud provider the
leap of faith to using JackDB isn't as large as you think it is.

------
dylz
Would be interesting if it was self hosted or an application, since there's no
way I can connect to prod or dev db's across the internet.

~~~
cschmidt
> On-Premises or Private Cloud

It would seem that their enterprise version does this.

~~~
sehrope
Yes our enterprise offering allows for deployments on private networks (in
house) or in private clouds (ex: Amazon VPC).

As JackDB requires a direct connection to your database it works best with
cloud database as a service providers (ex: Heroku Postgres or Amazon RDS). You
can connect it to a local network as well (quite a few folks do!) though
you'll have to setup the firewall rules to accommodate it.

~~~
dylz
The problem is that I am not an enterprise, or even a startup. My personal
hobby sites are hosted on a proper sane internal network setup :\

------
hackula1
Looks very cool. Pricing is a bit confusing though.

    
    
        1 user, 1+ user, unlimited users
    

What does 1+ user mean if not unlimited?

Also, row limits are not listed in the top tier, making me think that they are
either unlimited, or that the go until they break due to a technical
limitation somewhere after 5k rows.

~~~
sehrope
Founder here. Glad you like it.

> What does 1+ user mean if not unlimited?

There's no limit to the number of Pro users that can work together with the
same data sources.

> Also, row limits are not listed in the top tier, making me think that they
> are either unlimited, or that the go until they break due to a technical
> limitation somewhere after 5k rows.

Enterprise deployments can customize the row limits (default is 5K). There's
no technical limit on the server side though some browsers slow down at _very_
large limits. Using Chrome we've had no issue with 50K+ rows. It doesn't come
up in real world use cases though as people dealing with more than a couple K
rows usually want the data exported (which we support separately) vs just
scrolling through a result set.

------
earless1
Can someone please point me to some tools that are similar to this that we can
self hosting? We are in the process of moving to RDS and wanted to start using
a web based management tool.

~~~
sehrope
We offer an enterprise plan that allows for self hosting in a private cloud
(ex: Amazon VPC). Contact me (email in profile) if you'd like more
information.

If you're keen on a DIY option there are a couple out there but I wouldn't
consider any of them to be as full featured as our offering and none allows
for data source sharing or tracking audit trails. Also, most other tooling is
specific to a single database type (MySQL, Postgres, etc) and I'm not sure
which you're using (Amazon RDS supports MySQL, Postgres, SQL Server, and
Oracle).

That said, here are some other options:

[http://www.adminer.org/](http://www.adminer.org/)

[http://www.phpmyadmin.net/](http://www.phpmyadmin.net/)

[http://phppgadmin.sourceforge.net/](http://phppgadmin.sourceforge.net/)

[http://www.teampostgresql.com/](http://www.teampostgresql.com/)

[http://www.postgresqlstudio.org/](http://www.postgresqlstudio.org/)

------
glazskunrukitis
I wonder how does JackDB compare to Datazenit[0]? Looks interesting though.

[0] [http://datazenit.com](http://datazenit.com)

------
president
Those bootstrap buttons look so tacky

